# The search is on



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We've been half-heartedly looking for a male Pyrenees. As is usual, not many around here so we'll have to import. Did get a few recommendations from well-doers on Craigslist though, I have yet to check them out, though they are still an import into my state.

I'm amazed at how many Golden Pyrenees are out there. Amazing, simply amazing. We need a livestock protection dog not a livestock retreiver.

I've filled out a few breeder questionaires, and sent them questions of my own. Ha ha it appears as though some of these breeders like to know all about me but don't expect me to ask too many questions, though I'm the one going to dish out the money and want a healthy dog for the money I am paying. I'm not above paying for a healthy dog, actually I expect to, but geeze the questions should go both ways. 

We'll see which ones pass MY approval, after all I'm the one buying.

Maybe later I'll post the questions I ask of breeders so others have an idea what type of questions they should be asking if they are looking for breeding quality animals.

HF


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

No clue if you would be interested in this one, or if she is still available. She seems like a multi-purpose LGD since I see her sitting on furniture, lol. Maybe this breeder who is in a Great Pyr club can tell you of other litters as well.

http://newhampshire.ebayclassifieds...eat-pyrenees-pup/?ad=15453994&msg=OUT_OF_AREA


I should read better, I see ( now ) you said male. Are you set on a male only? I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

What state are you in?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

thaiblue12 said:


> No clue if you would be interested in this one, or if she is still available. She seems like a multi-purpose LGD since I see her sitting on furniture, lol. Maybe this breeder who is in a Great Pyr club can tell you of other litters as well.
> 
> http://newhampshire.ebayclassifieds...eat-pyrenees-pup/?ad=15453994&msg=OUT_OF_AREA
> 
> ...


3 good reasons not to pay 800.00 for that dog. 
Looks like the dog being a show prospect was raised in the house. The mom is a show dog. She's registered AKC. If it was a rescue maybe worth taking a chance on her working out, but not for that kind of money. It only takes one generation to breed out some of the working ability.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We're in CT, and yes we want a male. I need to round out the genders since we run multiple LGD.s. We've never had a problem with personalities yet, I'd like to keep it that way if I can by mixing & matching, and also starting off with pups under my current lgd's.

I must say though, Buddy's pup (2 years) is really stepping up to the plate in his absense. She's always been along the sidelines because she was the youngest & the others were alpha, but I see her bloom coming through and it is wonderful to see. I can see they well be a fantastic team to train the new pup.

HF


----------

